
Pedestrian attacks self-driving car - ohjeez
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/1/18/16905686/self-driving-car-attacked-gm-cruise
======
lhorie
This is not really of as much significance for self-driving as it is a glimpse
into social habilitation issues in SF. I've seen people bodyslam random cars
in SOMA before.

